# [CONTEST] A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words



## JCobalt (Jul 3, 2010)

Enter here, pleaaase:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1525841/

You guys know the old saying, "A picture is worth a thousand words",  right? Well, here's your chance to interpret the hell out of that adage!

Lately I've had an affinity for drawing a few pictures that are more  narrative than usual. THIS (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4104607/) is one of two, and I was wondering, what  better way to give the writers of FA some attention than to let them  write a story based off of these two pictures. They are unrelated, so  there are two chances to win!

What do you win, though, that's a tough one, but it's only fair, since  you turned my picture into words, I'll turn your words into pictures!  The winners I select can send me any short piece of writing (about 500  words, please) that they want to see turned into a short, 10-20 page  comic!

Try to keep the story in one or maybe two scenes. That is to say: please  keep the scene depicted more or less the focal point of the story. It  can be as long or as short as you like, and there are no rules on the  content, just be creative!

I don't mind collaboration, but keep in mind that you will have to share  the prize!

The deadline for entries is JULY 21ST, 2010.  I really can't wait to see  what you guys come up with!!

Let me know if you're entering via comment on the journal or note!


----------



## Shouden (Jul 6, 2010)

I might try my hand at this.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll go ahead and try my hand at it ^^


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

now that we are on the topic, how many words do you think this photo is worth?


----------

